# Keine Emails an T-Online



## Laubie (3. Feb. 2012)

Sehr komisch...
Mein Server läuft so, wie er momentan konfiguriert ist schon seit Ewigkeiten (so lang - ich kanns gar nicht genau sagen ob 1Jahr oder mehr...)
Natürlich wird regelmäßig aktualisiert  

Heute gucke ich mal wieder ins ISPConfig-Control-Panel und sehe, dass da 3 Emails in der QUeue stecken. Allesamt an t-online-Adressen und mit dieser Fehlermeldung versehen:


```
AA18E16167 5959 Thu Feb 2 18:07:33 jana@domain.de
 (host mx03.t-online.de[194.25.134.73] refused to talk to me: 554 IP=94.xx.192.xxx - A problem occurred. (Ask your postmaster for help or to contact tosa@rx.t-online.de to clarify.) (BL))
 mXXX@t-online.de

 94CC91616C 1851 Fri Feb 3 09:40:54 laubie@domain.de
 (host mx02.t-online.de[194.25.134.9] refused to talk to me: 554 IP=94.xx.192.xxx - A problem occurred. (Ask your postmaster for help or to contact tosa@rx.t-online.de to clarify.) (BL))
 reinhard@t-online.de

 85BF016160 4509 Tue Jan 31 10:14:00 jana@domain.de
 (host mx00.t-online.de[194.25.134.8] refused to talk to me: 554 IP=94.xx.192.xxx - A problem occurred. (Ask your postmaster for help or to contact tosa@rx.t-online.de to clarify.) (BL))
 mXXX@t-online.de
```
Ich habe dann mal Google gefragt. Es gibt da zwar schon einiges zu zu lesen, die meisten sagten aber, dass T-Com das wohl Schuld sei.
Scheinbar greift da eine SPAM-Schutzmaßnahme viel zu früh.

Habt ihr ne gute Idee, was man da machen kann?
Ich habe den/die nette(n) tosa von t-online mal angeschrieben. Bin gespannt, was da kommt.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (3. Feb. 2012)

habe eine mail von tosa erhalten:



> Der dieser IP-Adresse übergeordnete Block ist wegen Beschwerden und
> Unregelmäßigkeiten bei uns für die Einlieferung von E-Mails gesperrt.
> Ich werde jedoch veranlassen, dass diese Sperre für Ihre IP-Adresse
> entfernt wird. Bitte berücksichtigen Sie, dass es bis zu 24 Stunden
> ...


Des weiteren prangern sie an, dass ich meiner Haupt IP keinen personalisierten reverse verpasst habe. Da steht jetzt noch der ksxxx.kimsufi.com

Mal schauen, dann muss ich das demnächst mal angehen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Falcon37 (3. Feb. 2012)

Ja, manche Mailserver lehnen Mails von Servern ab, die keine stimmige Reverse-Auflösung haben. Wenn deine Domain z.B. auf die IP-Adresse deines Servers zeigt, aber die IP-Adresse auf den generischen Hostname z.B. "63-226.60-188.cust.bluewin.ch" zeigt, könnte es gut sein, dass die Mail nicht zugestellt wird. Wenn die IP-Adresse auch auf einen Domainnamen auflöst, sind Logfiles besser lesbar, weil statt der IP der Hostname angezeigt werden kann. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das bei einem Traceroute neben der IP-Adresse der verständlichere Hostname des Servers angezeigt wird.

Gute Reverseeinträge sind z.B.
www.beispiel (dot) de oder
mail.beispiel.de

Nur den Domainnamen ("beispiel.de") alleine sollte man nicht verwenden, da manche Mailserver dies fälschlich ebenfalls als Indiz für eine Spamquelle sehen.

Von Spaßhostnamen wie ich.habe.den.laengesten.hostnamen.der.welt.und.ihr.nicht.tld würde ich er abraten, das macht keinen Sinn und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Mails nicht ankommen steigt erheblich.


----------



## Laubie (4. Feb. 2012)

Naja, die Auflösung ist in sofern ja stimmig, als dass im ptr der verschickenden Domain drin steht, dass die IP welche versendet dazu gehört...

Aber ich werde dann mal bald eine meiner Domains um server1.domain.de erweitern.

An welchen stellen im Server muss ich das überall ändern?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## neurex (22. Feb. 2012)

Im Server eigentlich gar nicht oder zumindest nicht direkt.

Im Prinzip geht es ja nur darum das eine Domain über PTR auf eine IP aufgelöst werden kann und eine IP über PTR auf eine Domain. Dies müssen natürlich beidemale die gleiche Domain und IP sein.

Das heißt einmal müsstest du einen PTR-Record deiner Domain auf die entsprechende IP setzen und dann einen A-Record im DNS der diese Domain auf die entsprechende IP weißt.

Ich nutze zum testen immer Freenet da die zeimlich strenge Mailserver haben.


----------



## Laubie (23. Feb. 2012)

oki.
Habe überall im Server auf server1.domain.de umgestellt.
Den Reverse habe ich auf server1.domain.de gestellt. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Mail verschicke, steht überall der selber server und die selbe IP. So wie man sich das wünscht 

Danke und Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Vision (30. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade genau dasselbe Problem mit T-Online.
Meinen Server gibt es bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre in dieser Konfiguration mit ispconfig2.

Wen kann man da anschreiben bei t-online ?


----------



## Laubie (31. März 2012)

Zitat von Vision:


> ...
> Wen kann man da anschreiben bei t-online ?


steht doch in der Fehlermeldung drin:
tosa@rx.t-online.de

einfach formlos eine Mail hin, dass deine IP fälschlich geblockt wird.
Bei mir kam binnen kürzester Zeit der Hinweis, das die SPerre binnen 24 Std. gelöscht wird.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Brainfood (27. Nov. 2012)

Kleine 5er Faustregel beim betreiben von Mailservern:

1. Mailserver-Software verwendet ausgehend einen vernünftigen DNS Namen z.B. *servername.domain.tld*

2. A / AAAA Record setzen z.B. *servername.domain.tld => IP*

3. PTR - ReverseDNS vom Provider setzen lassen z.B. *IP => servername.domain.tld*

4. MX Record setzen z.B. *MX1 PRIO 10 = servername.domain.tld*

5. DNS TXT / SPF Record setzen z.B. *v=spf1 mx -all*

nach der Basisinstallation von ISPConfig3 sollte dein z.B. Postfix automatisch *nicht* als offenes Relay laufen, sofern deine IP nicht aus anderen Gründen schon einmal in der Blackliste anderer Serverbetreiber aufgetaucht ist, wars das an dieser Stelle ...

ich habe eher Probleme, dass meine Mailserver ... schlampig konfigurierte Fremdserver ablehnen

Egal ob du aus einem Rechenzentrum oder gar geklickter PPTP (IPv4 static) Tunnel Leitung deine Kiste betreibst, wenn du diese 5 Sachen grundlegend beachtest ... sollten keine Schwierigkeiten auftreten ...

ansonsten blättere einfach mal mein Blog unter SBSHosting.biz durch, da findest bestimmt noch etwas brauchbares zu Postfix ...


----------

